# Port for V Language



## Alain De Vos (Feb 16, 2020)

Hi, if someone could create a port for the V Language it would be nice.





						The V Programming Language
					






					vlang.io
				



Entered an issue,








						freebsd 12.1 , clang9.0 , v compiles but does not seems to work · Issue #3743 · vlang/v
					

V version: V 0.1.25 c2c6260 OS: FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p1 What did you do? compile v , with clang9.0 no error compile v with v , no error Start v ---> No prompt but error : V panic: V tool "/...




					github.com


----------



## acheron (Feb 17, 2020)

You mean lang/v?


----------



## unitrunker (Feb 17, 2020)

The pkg core dumps.

edit: gross. There's no uninstall target for the port.

edit (again): nevermind. It's 'deinstall'.


----------



## acheron (Feb 17, 2020)

correct:

```
Program received signal SIGABRT, Aborted.                                                                                                                                                                         
kill () at kill.S:4                                                                                                                                                                                               
4       kill.S: No such file or directory.                                                                                                                                                                       
(gdb) where                                                                                                                                                                                                       
#0  kill () at kill.S:4                                                                                                                                                                                           
#1  0x00000008004207f0 in __fail (msg=<optimized out>) at /usr/src/lib/libc/secure/stack_protector.c:128                                                                                                         
#2  0x0000000800420760 in __stack_chk_fail () at /usr/src/lib/libc/secure/stack_protector.c:135
```

Recompile without SSP:

```
Index: lang/v/Makefile
===================================================================
--- lang/v/Makefile     (revision 526347)
+++ lang/v/Makefile     (working copy)
@@ -21,6 +21,8 @@
 GH_TUPLE=      vlang:vc:0.1.20:vc/vc
 USE_GITHUB=    yes
 
+WITHOUT_SSP=   yes
+
 do-build:
        ${CC} ${CFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS} ${WRKSRC}/vc/v.c -o ${WRKSRC}/v
```


```
/usr/ports/lang/v/work/stage/usr/local/bin/v
vlib not found. It should be next to the V executable.
Go to https://vlang.io to install V.
```


----------



## acheron (Feb 17, 2020)

It also works when compiled WITH_DEBUG=yes and without the previous patch.


----------



## unitrunker (Feb 17, 2020)

I copied the 'v' binary and associated 'vlib' folder to my home directory and ran them from there.

Now all I get is this:


```
pub fn (a array) free() {
  ^                     
/redacted/vlib/builtin/array.v:307:3: bad attribute usage
```


----------



## acheron (Feb 17, 2020)

Try the attached patch. You probably need to install the port to get past the error message (I've never used v)


----------



## 20-100-2fe (Feb 17, 2020)

Can't wait for the Z language ! Just a few more letters and we're done, at last !


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 17, 2020)

20-100-2fe said:


> Can't wait for the Z language ! Just a few more letters and we're done, at last !



We still have the Cyrillic alphabet, and many others...


----------



## Alain De Vos (Feb 22, 2020)

"V" language does not seem to work.


----------



## acheron (Feb 22, 2020)

I opened this pr for lang/v PR 244203


----------



## Alain De Vos (Feb 23, 2020)

V seems to be at this moment a bit  "Vaporware".
I'm more interested in "Odin",








						Odin Programming Language
					






					odin-lang.org


----------



## acheron (Feb 23, 2020)

Alain De Vos said:


> I'm more interested in "Odin",
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A quick'n'dirty port: https://github.com/MikaelUrankar/Odin/tree/freebsd, you'll need devel/llvm80, checkout the freebsd branch and type `gmake`.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Feb 23, 2020)

This branch creates on my pc:
gmake
clang src/main.cpp -Wno-switch -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-tautological-constant-out-of-range-compare -Wno-tautological-compare -Wno-macro-redefined -std=c++11 -g -pthread -ldl -lm -lstdc++ -o odin
./odin run examples/demo/demo.odin
/usr/home/x/odin_freebsd/Odin-freebsd/core/runtime/core.odin(6:1) Syntax Error: Expected a directory for a package, got a file: cores
gmake: *** [Makefile:15: demo] Error 1
{My /etc/make.conf is empty}


----------



## Alain De Vos (Feb 24, 2020)

I tried odin on Linux but it does not look very spectacular.
Then there is also the "haxe" language and "kit" language.
I wonder which language will survive ...
I find "pony" and "zig" promising.


----------



## 20-100-2fe (Feb 24, 2020)

These days, developers in search for fame and glory create either a language or a framework. Not only do these developers tend to copy-paste the syntax from their predecessors, but their web sites are also almost identical, in particular their language's objectives and advantages.

University teachers in search for additional revenue do the same: they create a language, write a book on it and create all their lectures and labs with it...

No doubt github is full of zombie languages and you can spend your life evaluating them. Even more if you have no concrete and immediate need to provide you with evaluation criteria...

That said, creating a language is fun, interesting and not very difficult, and so is creating its run-time library. Optimizing an interpreter or compiler is another story, but very few languages (or compiler suites) have grown to a point they had to take that challenge.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Feb 24, 2020)

I was looking which languages I could use to write something like a small gnumeric application, like excel sortable and scrollable.
Once you need a GUI , with something scrollable, the number of possible languages reduces enormously.


----------



## unitrunker (Feb 24, 2020)

My personal favorite.



			GLEE Programming Language


----------

